# ATTN: Secret Santa Poll



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Im having some difficulties pairing people up for secret santa this time around.I have been trying to track down a few members that have joined but havent posted since (Im not naming names) I hate to leave people out but at the same time if these members arent posting or responding to pm's I send Im a bit concerned about pairing them up with the members who are active & do send out gifts.. I didnt want to be the bad guy in this so I thought that I would do a poll & get your opinions on what to do...


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

what you do brandi is very hard work, i would send 1 pm, if the dont respond in 24 hours, bearing in mind time differences ect, they are out, its not fair on you getting stressed over this


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I am with Amanda, if a member is not actively contributing then I think they should loose the option to participate and when I say "not active" I mean weeks on end with no posts. 
I agree this is a lot of work for you! and thank you for doing it for us!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Hmmm this is a tuffy ... hope they respond soon!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

depends really...if they have participated in exchanges before then give them a chance, im sure theres more than one way to contact them!!

if they havnt participated before and do not respond within 24 hours then no x


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

just a thought.... if you want i would be willing to be secret santa to the person who didnt respond back... and if they still dont respond back within a couple weeks, then i could take my girl who is swapping with that person out of the swap ( seeing i have 3 entered ) they could be away or very busy or having computer problems....
my girls always share everything anyways


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm not taking part this year but I did take part last year.

I'd do as stated above and give them a chance via PM and perhaps a thread as a reminder that members can bump up to keep it visible.

If they don't reply within a certain time period (which you can decide upon seeing as time really is of the essence now), discount them from the exchange.

The only problem you may have, is having enough people do pair up but it looks like almost everyone joined in this year anyway!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

It really is a tough situation. The 2 members in question one was last on 9-13 & last posted on 9-5 she is in with 3 dogs in the $50 catagory never participated before the other was last on 9-11 last posted on 8-27 she is in with 2 dogs both in the $10 catagory...


----------



## IowasAngel (Mar 5, 2008)

*Princess* said:


> depends really...if they have participated in exchanges before then give them a chance, im sure theres more than one way to contact them!!
> 
> if they havnt participated before and do not respond within 24 hours then no x


I agree with Princess. If it's someone that has participated successfully before I would probably let them take part. Many situations could have come up that prevent them from replying (from losing their internet to injuries/illnesses). 

If it's someone that is taking part for the first time, I would set a reasonable time limit for them to respond. If there's no reply, exclude them from the exchange.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

just another thought...
you could pair the 2 that didnt respond back together and just tell the one that entered for 50 that it would have to be changed to 10 . lol. maybe not ???
sorry this is so agrivating for you


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

IowasAngel said:


> I agree with Princess. If it's someone that has participated successfully before I would probably let them take part. Many situations could have come up that prevent them from replying (from losing their internet to injuries/illnesses).
> 
> If it's someone that is taking part for the first time, I would set a reasonable time limit for them to respond. If there's no reply, exclude them from the exchange.


I agree with this. As well.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

both of these members havent participated before...

Ill pm them again but its going to set everyone back with getting their matches...


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I'm sorry Brandi but this is ridiculous because They are setting us all back. I say give them a 2 or 3 warning type of thing and if they don't respond, their loss.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

It really is setting everyone back...I might add that it is annoying to have to try & track people down & beg them to respond to me lol I also wonder that what if they respond now then go all awol again...


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

appleblossom said:


> It really is setting everyone back...I might add that it is annoying to have to try & track people down & beg them to respond to me lol I also wonder that what if they respond now then go all awol again...


This is a concern for sure.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

can you just pair them together?

If the are in different categories just move them the least expensive category and let them know via pm.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i noticed last year you had a second ss sign up... so was just thinking , you could close this one and have the ones that didnt respond go to a second ss sign up if you want to do that, like in a month or so. just a thought....


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm concerned that if they aren't responding now in September, where in the world are they going to be come December?! That's 3 months from now! I would drop them. Just go with the people who are active and posting and have a track record of hanging around.

I think that may have been some of the problem in earlier exchanges.... the people were all gung ho about it, but then time passed and they forgot about the forum.

If they don't care enough to be posting regularly, then I wouldn't take the risk of pairing them up with someone who is probably going to be disappointed. I'd send a couple of PM's a few days apart and if you don't get any answer, then set them aside. If they came back later with a legitimate excuse, you could always stick them back in again. (Maybe with another person who is doing the same thing!)

I'd only pair active members with other active members. Just smarter that way.

Just my take.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

humm yes that is a good idea...maybe I sould just do that then instead of trying to play pm tag lol then Im sure other members would have enough posts to join in as well...


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Brodysmom said:


> I'm concerned that if they aren't responding now in September, where in the world are they going to be come December?! That's 3 months from now! I would drop them. Just go with the people who are active and posting and have a track record of hanging around.
> 
> I think that may have been some of the problem in earlier exchanges.... the people were all gung ho about it, but then time passed and they forgot about the forum.
> 
> ...



this was my concern too..the exchanges used to be 100 posts to join but lots would post 100 random things in the million thread & bam they were in they were soo active & then who knows where they went they got their free gifts & moved on...


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Yes good idea!


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Very good idea!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

ok its settled I will put those 2 members aside & then put up a second ss sign up later on.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

dum de dum! i wonder who they are...hum o_o;


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

This is my first exchange on this forum (but not my first exchange, last year I had 3 I did for christmas) and every day since the 12th I check my pm's multiple times as I want to know who I have so I can start shopping/making things etc. If they TRULY were excited and wanted to participate I would think they would be checking to find out who they had. You shouldn't have to 'babysit' them so to speak and hold their hands, they should be able to respond if they really want to do the exchange. JMO.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Yeah, what Heather said.
I am completely anxious to find out who my girls are paired with, I just wanna burst!


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Me too - I actually picked up a couple of bits for it today for it!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

well I have moved 3 off the list now...just checking up on others to see if they are actually on here...I understand that people have lives outside of CP but its disapointing to get paired with some who sends out nothing... these people will now be receiving pm's saying that they will have a second chance to sign up if they are interested..


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

appleblossom said:


> well I have moved 3 off the list now...just checking up on others to see if they are actually on here...I understand that people have lives outside of CP but its disapointing to get paired with some who sends out nothing... these people will now be receiving pm's saying that they will have a second chance to sign up if they are interested..


This sounds like a great idea and I am sure the people that have been excluded will understand the situation. 

I can't wait to see who my Secret Santa Exchange person is!!!!!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Gosh what a pain! Thank you for taking on such a headache to get the exchange organized!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I got both mine wooooohooooo I'm planning before I shop woop woop oh yhenexcitement

Thanks brandi


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

MakNLFi said:


> This sounds like a great idea and I am sure the people that have been excluded will understand the situation.
> 
> I can't wait to see who my Secret Santa Exchange person is!!!!!



I hope they understand..Im not trying to be meen just fair to everyone involved...


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Im sending out pm's & pairing people up as we speak..


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Yay! Appleblossom you rock!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

thanks brandi!!!! shopping from today


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

amandagalway said:


> thanks brandi!!!! shopping from today


your welcome


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

I would send them a message and give them more than just 24 hours because they can be out doing things. give them like 48 or 72 hours from the time you sent the message to them... i just think 24 hours is to short to repond to a message


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

jessicao32 said:


> I would send them a message and give them more than just 24 hours because they can be out doing things. give them like 48 or 72 hours from the time you sent the message to them... i just think 24 hours is to short to repond to a message


Ive pm'd them days ago so there has been plenty of time to respond...


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh Ok i didnt know...sorry


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

jessicao32 said:


> Oh Ok i didnt know...sorry


no need to be sorry..


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

It's a Toughy. Maybe some have had comp. issues, but if not, I say they should be out, or at least a second pm before getting booted. Very frustrating to try and get things going if people aren't going to respond. Brandi, your doing a great job.

Lori


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Can't wait


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Ivy's mom said:


> It's a Toughy. Maybe some have had comp. issues, but if not, I say they should be out, or at least a second pm before getting booted. Very frustrating to try and get things going if people aren't going to respond. Brandi, your doing a great job.
> 
> Lori


some are on fb daily so im thinking it cant be computer issues...


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks Appleblossom for your hard work. Its my first Christmas exchange and I'm eager to start shopping.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I would just say it's their loss!:coolwink:


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

O so anxiously awaiting our matchup...!


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

We can't wait to get our secret pal!  Goose is very excited to make a new chi penpal.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

miasowner said:


> Thanks Appleblossom for your hard work. Its my first Christmas exchange and I'm eager to start shopping.


Ditto! It's our first exchange ever!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Also wanted to say thanks for setting this up. It is my first exchange too. I had to rush to get to the 500+ post mark just to be in!  I know it's hard to match these up and somebody always ends up not getting something. Just the way it goes I guess. But thanks again and any way you want to do it is great with me.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

appleblossom said:


> It really is a tough situation. The 2 members in question one was last on 9-13 & last posted on 9-5 she is in with 3 dogs in the $50 catagory never participated before ...


Is this me? Because from those dates it looks like it could be me, and I have 3 dogs.
First of all, I haven't signed in since, because I was really really busy, I am sorry.
Secondly, I did check my mail every single day (in fact few times a day) to see if I have any new messages, especially from Chihuahua-People! I was dying to see which buddy we will have! And now when I signed in, because I thought it was me you are talking about, my mailbox appears to be empty!?! There are no new messages, so I am very confused  

I have my wish list ready to post (saved on my PC), but I wasn't sure if we will have a match, the last time we spoke, you told me that you are not sure, because nobody want's to post to Ireland.


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

Sorry if I was one of those not responding hun. As I told you before, too much time on the comp is hard for me as I spend most days on the couch or in bed reclining due to health issues. I also only ever got the 1 pm from you before this morning when we were pm'ing back and forth, and you said you sent 1 or 2 others which I can promise I never got! I dunno why I never received them, I just know I didnt.  At least I got with ya this morning though, thanks for giving me a chance!

(Hubby hooked me up with his work laptop today so hence why I've been on the comp so much today LOL)


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

everything has been worked out now..apparently no one received any of my pm's they are still in my unread messages so not sure what happened there..


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

appleblossom said:


> everything has been worked out now..apparently no one received any of my pm's they are still in my unread messages so not sure what happened there..


Lol thatsvso weird. I got all 10 of ur pms


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

pigeonsheep said:


> Lol thatsvso weird. I got all 10 of ur pms



I thought it was weird too everyone else has gotten my pm's too so not sure what happened...they have been sitting in my unconfirmed pm section so who knows...


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

I got your mails before when I signed up for SS and I am getting them now (today), but I didn't get any on Sun/Mon/Tues, so it is strange!?! Maybe double check with admins? Because I wasn't the only one then who didn't get your messages.
But I am very glad we sorted it out  At least for one of my chis.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

I haven;t recieved anything except hte one saying you had added us to the exchange (incase you sent out buddies - we have not got ours yet). Weird!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

we didnt get ours either... i dont think Brandy is finished sending them yet


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Same here, Im thinking shes still working through her list.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> Lol thatsvso weird. I got all 10 of ur pms


Apple Blossom is extremely on the ball with her PM's I've had around 6 from her regarding this new exchange so far, so I find it very odd as well that some didn't get the messages.


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

I haven't got any messages about my SS either. I got one saying that I was in the swap but none since. Seems like the PMs are not cooperating!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Haha I think appleblossom needs the ultrapremium membership w/ no limitation on her PMs...would make life easier for her! (And no, she shouldn't have to buy it herself, we should get it for her!) lol.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Britney and Butter don't know who their partners are either!  
I hate being rushed, it annoys me, so it's best not to rush Brandi; she's doing the best with what she has :love2:


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

LittleHead said:


> she's doing the best with what she has :love2:


Totally


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

some have recieved the buddies & some have not at this point...all the members have now been tracked down & the pairing is about 90 % complete..I will be sending all pm's out before saturday...sorry to keep you guys waiting on this one..


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

That's okay!! Thanks again for all your hard work, these swaps can't be easy to arrange!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

ive only recieved one pm too saying im in the excange 

but roll on the pairing...maybe if theres not enough pms to send to everyonemaybe you can take another person on and pm them half the pairees so they can pm pairs out too? x


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

I don't think there is a problem with the pms, no one has reported any issues?

You can send and receive as many as you like, the number limit only applies to the number you store.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Aquarius said:


> I don't think there is a problem with the pms, no one has reported any issues?
> 
> You can send and receive as many as you like, the number limit only applies to the number you store.


My pm's appear to be working fine everything is where it should be so im not sure why some people didnt get them from me..


I am behind in pming out the addressse so Im sure there are a few that were thinking they missed a pm since Im usually quick to pair everyone up...


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

appleblossom said:


> My pm's appear to be working fine everything is where it should be so im not sure why some people didnt get them from me..
> 
> 
> I am behind in pming out the addressse so Im sure there are a few that were thinking they missed a pm since Im usually quick to pair everyone up...


O good, I was starting to worry maybe I missed a pm saying who we are shopping for!


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Reese and Miley said:


> O good, I was starting to worry maybe I missed a pm saying who we are shopping for!


Same here!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I haven't been here as much as I'd like due to illness but I can also say I have not received any PM's since confirming I'd like to be included in the SS and my Limit was $50.

So I too have no idea who I am paired with for Jake and Red.

Deme x


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I, for one, want to thank you Appleblossom for all you do for us with these exchanges... it must be extremely tough assigning the buddies with all the 'requests' you problably get... the time that all this takes must be HUGE, something I surely don't have so I just want to say THANK YOU....... I really enjoy the pictures and all of the 'goodies' that everyone gets.....

Thank you again 

*Chico and the Jan BOWS to appleblossom and tip their hats.......*


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

jan896 said:


> I, for one, want to thank you Appleblossom for all you do for us with these exchanges... it must be extremely tough assigning the buddies with all the 'requests' you problably get... the time that all this takes must be HUGE, something I surely don't have so I just want to say THANK YOU....... I really enjoy the pictures and all of the 'goodies' that everyone gets.....
> 
> Thank you again
> 
> *Chico and the Jan BOWS to appleblossom and tip their hats.......*


Ditto the above, I run a Horsemanship group and organising things can be a headache, so I do appreciate all the hard work you put into this and understand just what your going through. Many a time I have felt like giving up. 
The worst part is when people email to be included and when you set something up they don't bother to even reply to emails. So frustrating... 

So yep, full appreciation for everything you do and I still want Jake and Red paired up for Secret Santa, I am just upset at missing the Secret Fall one though not sure how that happened...


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

we all appreciate apple robot's work. hip hip! hoooooray :lol:


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i love these secret exchanges! thank you appleblossom, you do a great job


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

WEll I goofed it seems... I thought I had everyone paired up to send/receive but seems I somewhere messed up so Im having to back track & see where I went wrong..wow this ss has been stressfull lol


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

We have a match for Oakley but not for Laurel  If that helps any. No rush though, I know you're on it


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Not got a match for Maisie yet if that helps at all!


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

Natti said:


> Not got a match for Maisie yet if that helps at all!


I have yet to receive a match either. We still have plenty of time to do our shopping. Take your time Appleblossom.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I think I am done with the pairing now but just want to double check it in the morning when Im not so sleepy just to make sure everything is correct...I will send out pm's tomorrow...


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

appleblossom said:


> I will send out pm's tomorrow...


:notworthy: :reindeer: :cheer: :cheer: :dance: :foxes_207: :happy6: ccasion5: :happy3: :happy3: :rr: :thumbleft:


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

I just wanted to apologise quickly - I had convinced myself last night that you'd said that you sent out messages to everyone already!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Natti said:


> I just wanted to apologise quickly - I had convinced myself last night that you'd said that you sent out messages to everyone already!


lol nope I have sent out a few pm's but everyone will get their match today...


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

LittleHead said:


> :notworthy: :reindeer: :cheer: :cheer: :dance: :foxes_207: :happy6: ccasion5: :happy3: :happy3: :rr: :thumbleft:


someones super excited much! LOL


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

*baahh* Sheep, the waiting has been killing me! 

Waahoooo, we have Britney's secret santa partner and Butter can't wait to see who she gets. :love2:


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Yay! we have ours too! cannot wait to go shopping.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

its a SATURDAY.... just got PAID.... and now have my 'assigned' SS...... LOL
it don't get no better than that.........


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Oh Jan, it really doesn't get better than that! How convenient for all those things to occur at once; I love when that happens :ngreet2:

Britney & Butter officially have their SS partners and although they don't know yet (I'm at work), I am personally SUPER UBER excited about who Brandi paired them up with. Can't wait to spoil these sweeties :love2:


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Red and Jake are still waiting for their matches but there is plenty of time as its still only September


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Ive sent out pm's to everyone..


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Yay!!! Thank you, Appleblossom!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

your welcome


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Gracias/Thank you Brandi! 
Finally in the comfort of my own home and my girls are quite pleased with their ss partners :love2:


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

glad you guys are pleased...hope everyone else is happy as well


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

very happy!!
thanks Appleblossom!!!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Just had a member with 3 chis back out of the exchange...I will be sending pm's to all that it concerns. I pm'd everyone their matches this morning but now need to readjust so new pm's will be sent out soon to the people who were paired with this member...


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Whoopie.. Jake and Red are all excited and their SS partners are.........

Not telling... you gotta wait and see what surprises come through the door.

Thanks again Appleblossom


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

*To my Secret Santa Partner:*
*mom said you hab need to post yer wishlist cause she say to me we need to tink about what we going to buy fer you!*

*Tanks,*
*Butter*


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Dont worry Butter I have sent out PM's to everyone in the exchange asking for wishlists hopefully your person will post soon..


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

Yay... I got mine.  I have already posted Mia's wishlist, I will post mine in a little bit.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

miasowner said:


> Yay... I got mine.  I have already posted Mia's wishlist, I will post mine in a little bit.


thank you..


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

can everyone please post a wish list for your chi & yourself....it really helps whoever has you & it seems that people usually include a lil gift for chi mom as well so it helps to give little ideas of the things you like also...I know alot of people feel bad asking for things but these are just suggestions so dont feel bad about saying what your chis like dislike etc...


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

ill post my wishlists now 

yay to who i got!!! have all been paired if not i dont mind doing a 3rd from both the girls x


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Dunno if my question was ever answered but when is the final day for posting for Secret Santa.
I have so much on at the moment with hopsital appointments and shows etc that I don't want to forget and upset anyone.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Hm, good question!
I would assume just to send out our packages so that they get there before Christmas; maybe the end of November even? since the postal system gets super busy with people sending things all over the place.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

The send out date was I believe the first week of december..lol sad that i dont know & too lazy to search for it right now...Im going to say the sooner you ship it off the better since things are crazy near the holidays at the post office...


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

It was 3rd December  btw it's leads than 3 months till xmas


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

thanks sarah...


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

That's good, plenty of time to shop


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I thought I better get a move on with all my Xmas shopping arrrrgggghhhh


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

We have officially started our Christmas Exchange shopping 
So. Much. Fun!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Reese and Miley said:


> We have officially started our Christmas Exchange shopping
> So. Much. Fun!


we started our SS shopping today too! so far we got some clothes and some toys. we got bargains, so theres still alot more money left for alot more stuff


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Well, we couldn't find what we wanted to make.. so our SS is only getting BOUGHT gifts this year.


----------

